# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2013 >  >  التفاصيل الكاملة لهيمنة الهلالاب علي صحيفة صدي الملاعب واستقالات ابراهيم عبد الرحيم والسمؤال عبد الباقي وغيرهم

## مرتضي دياب

*قبل ان ندخل في لب الموضوع لدي سؤال مهم جداً 

حتي متي يتهيمن الجلافيط علي ااعلام في السودان 

صحيفة صدي الملاعب المملوكة للاخ بدر الدين عبد النور الشاب المريخي الغيور والمحب للكيان 

علي مااعتقد شريك معه العوام قسم السيد 

بداء   خالد عز الدين في الحفر لي ابراهيم قبل يجيبي فترة أول شيء قال انا جاي مستشار تحرير لدي ادارة الصحيفة
وقال ما عندي رغبة اكون رئيس تحرير

مورست ضغوطات عنيفه علي الاخ ابرهيم عبد الرحيم حتي استقال 



تفاجاء الجميع بخالد عزالدين رئيس تحرير 

من اول يوم فرض خالد ارائه وحول مسار الصحيفه من محايده الي جلفوطيه (قبل الصدور )

لم يعجب الحال مريخاب الصحيفه فتقدمو باستقالاتهم فوراً وتضامن معهم سكرتير التحرير الهلالابي 

عرض منصب سكرتير التحرير علي الاخ اماسا فرفض 

سؤالي للاخ بدر الدين هل يعجبك هيمنة الجلافيط علي الاعلام ؟؟؟؟؟

هل ترضي لنفسك ان تكون مالك صحيفه خطها الاول ازرق ؟؟؟؟؟

التحيه للاخ ابراهيم عبد الرحيم (مع انو زعلانين منو ) والاخ السمؤال عبد الباقي ومن معهم 
*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*حقا الاعلام الازرق سرطان يتفشى فى البلد
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*والله يادكتور فعلاً سرطان 

بس السبب في تفشي هذا السرطان هو نحن لا غيرنا
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*يا مورتا 
الصحفيين امثال الاستاذ ابراهيم وسمؤل لديهم قناعات 
وهم لا يرضون ابداً ان تحول الصحيفه الي صحيفه ذات ميول معينه دعوها 
سيصيبها الكساد ولن تجد منافسه لجمهور المريخ ويقراؤها فقط الهلافيت
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*فعلاً يابدر الدين 

واسي الطاقم التحريري كلو استقال والصحيفه بقيت قاعده في الصقيعه 

كدي نشوف خالد عز الدين حيشقلها كيف
                        	*

----------


## كباشي

*لا حولا و لا قوة الا بالله  
بدرالدين عبدالله النور
ماهو الجديد افيدناا
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*في انتظار افادات بدر الدين عبد النور اخي كباشي
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*والله يوم ان سمعت بان الاخوين ابراهيم عبدالرحيم وسموال عبدالباقي 
ضمن طاقم هذه الجريدة اشفقت عليهم وزعلت لاجلهم ولكني لا املك قرارهم لاقول لهم لا
صحيفة صدرت لتسيئ للوالي ولتكون لسان المعارضة الهدامة ولسان حال الجلافيط ماذا كنتم تتوقعون منها
ومنذ متي ترك الجلافيط مساحة للمريخاب ليبدعوا فيها ؟
..
العتب ليس علي ادارة الصحيفة او ملاكلها انما العتب علي الراشدين الذين برضون
ان يركبوا عبارة تحمل في جوفها سما زعاقا سيسري في جسد الزعيم
خطها التحريري كان معروفا لكل ذي عقل قبل ان تصدر
..
الحمد لله الذي نجي بعض المحترمين من السباحة علي تيارها الاسن
...

*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*هو عليك الله يا مورتا نحنا ناقصين جرايد
كمان يجى فيها خالد عجب الدين؟
كل الجرايد الجلفوطية فاشلة
ولا تنجح الا بالصبغة المريخية 
فالشعب كله مريخاب الا القلة الفاشلة ممن تجلفطوا
على صدى الملاعب ان تعيد حساباتها فى هذا الخالد عجب الدين 
وقسم خالد
فهذان الشخصان لا يجدان قبولا" حتى وسط بنى زرقان ومن تجلفط؟
بعدين هم مستعجلين على التدمير ليه؟
أساسا" الشعب مفلس
والجريدة بجنيهين
والصحفيين اغلبهم رأسهم فاضى
وما عندهم موضوع؟؟؟
كدى امشى الصباح اقيف جمب بتاع الجرايد
تلقى الناس واقفة وايديها من الخلف
يقراوا العناوين ويمشوا؟
مش عشان مفلسين وبس 
لكن عشان ما بتستحق يقرأوها
نصيحة يا ناس صدى الملاعب

النجاح فى هذه البلاد مريخيا" فقط
وان كان نسبيا"؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## الشوق غلاب

*هههههههه كنتوا راجين من بدرالدين شنو

بدرالدين يعمل من أجل مصلحته فقط
في السابق هاجم الوالى ليقول لعصام انا معاك
ليجد فرصة لدخول   مجلس الادارة او اللجان

بعد ذهاب عصام فقد  بدرالدين فرصه الدخول الى مجلس  المريخ

والان بدرالدين يبحث عن المال فقط كما يفعل بعض إعلام المريخ


هذه هي حقيقة بدرالدين

وحكاية المريخي الغيور دى اسطوانه للاسف اطلقها بعض الهتيفة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الشوق غلاب
					

هههههههه كنتوا راجين من بدرالدين شنو

بدرالدين يعمل من أجل مصلحته فقط
في السابق هاجم الوالى ليقول لعصام انا معاك
ليجد فرصة لدخول   مجلس الادارة او اللجان

بعد ذهاب عصام فقد  بدرالدين فرصه الدخول الى مجلس  المريخ

والان بدرالدين يبحث عن المال فقط كما يفعل بعض إعلام المريخ


هذه هي حقيقة بدرالدين

وحكاية المريخي الغيور دى اسطوانه للاسف اطلقها بعض الهتيفة





كلام خطا وتجني ليس له اي داعي وكلام مغلوط 
بدر الدين مريخي غيور ولاتنقص هذه الاشياء من مريخيته ابدا
اختلافك معه يالشوق غلاب لايجعل لك الحق في الاساءة اليه والتقليل من شانه بهذه الطريقة
راينا بام اعيننا مافعله لنادي المريخ في عز حوجة النادي لابنائه المخلصين
للاسف تصفية الحسابات وشخصنة الامور اكبر فيروس انتشر في عالم المريخ واصبح يعطل حركته وخط سيره
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رد الاخ بدر الدين على مشاركة للاخ ابو المنتصر بنفس نص الاخ مرتضى اعلاه في منتدى الشبكة اتمنى ان توضح المراد


الحبيب ابوالمنتصر
شكرا على الاهتمام.
هنالك بعض التغييرات فرضتها الظروف ولم نسعى اليها
تقدم الاخ ابراهيم عبدالرحيم باستقالته عن رئاسة التحرير بمحض ارادته ولم يجبره عليها احد.
الصحيفة مملوكة لي ولشريكي التوام قسم السيد وهو مريخابي ايضا
الصحيفة لن تغير خطها التحريري ونهجها الذي ارتضته و تعاهدنا عليه 
لذلك مهما حدث من تغييرات لرؤساء التحرير او لكتابها لن يتغير نهجها وليس هنالك
سبب يجعلنا نرضخ ﻷي ضغوط...
اامريخ في حدقات العيون..

اكتفي بهذا القدر وارجو ان يكون كافيا

تحياتي

*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الشوق غلاب
					

هههههههه كنتوا راجين من بدرالدين شنو

بدرالدين يعمل من أجل مصلحته فقط
في السابق هاجم الوالى ليقول لعصام انا معاك
ليجد فرصة لدخول   مجلس الادارة او اللجان

بعد ذهاب عصام فقد  بدرالدين فرصه الدخول الى مجلس  المريخ

والان بدرالدين يبحث عن المال فقط كما يفعل بعض إعلام المريخ


هذه هي حقيقة بدرالدين

وحكاية المريخي الغيور دى اسطوانه للاسف اطلقها بعض الهتيفة




الحاجة البعرفها انو بدر الدين غير مقيم بالسودان ..

كيف يكون داير يخش مجلس الادارة ؟؟

*

----------


## الشوق غلاب

*يا كسااوي عليك الله خلينا من المثاليه الما جايبه حقها

هذه هي الحقيقة التى تعرفعها انت ويعرف الكثيرين
بدرالديت هاجم وظل يهاجم الوالى من اجل دخول المجلس عن طريق عصام الحاج وشباب من اجل المريه
هذه  هي الحقيقة
بالمناسبه كثيرين يعرفون هذه الخقيقة 


الظاهر عليك نايم

انت نسيت المقال الكان لافي في المنتديات المريخيه
مقال كتبه صحفي للاسف الشديد ومن ما كتب مقاله اختفي نهائيا 

زيما بقولوا ادفع بس ونطلعك ملاك بلا أخطاء

يا اخوي الشئ الجمعني ببدرالدين المريخ فقط وقابلته مرة واحده في حياتي في استراحه وغير السلام مافي
اي كلام دار بينا
وانا لا ساكى شهرة ولا عايز ادخل مجلس ولا عايز اجمع مال باسم المريخ كما فعل الكثيريت
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*متابع ردودك الساخرة والمستفزة له في منتدى الشبكة يالشوق غلاب وردوده عليك هناك
لذا اتمنى ان تبعد المنبر عن اختلافك معه فقط

*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*رد بدر الدين دا يشوف ليه ناس تانيه يقشه بيهم يامهودا 

لدي كل المعلومات وكل الحقائق الكامله 

ونلتقي بعد الافطار باذن الله 

مهدي والله انت حرام تكون رياضي في وسط عفن وغزر ذي الوسط الرياضي 

انت زول طيب ومثالي زيادة من اللازم
                        	*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*بعد الاطلاع  على مانشر اعلاه-- ولعلاقتى الخاصة بالاخ بدر الدين النور-- اتصلت به لاستوضحه الامر--واتفق هنا تماما مع الاخ  كسلاوى--ان انتماء بدر الدين للمريخ  لاتحوم حوله شبهات  ولا  يمكن  الشك فيه-- وقد نفى لى بشدة انه معارض لمجلس اللوردات بل داعم  له-- وانه استعان بابراهيم-- لرئاسى التحرير-  لكن ابراهينم ترك الصحيفة بدون اسباب وتسبب فى خسائر  لها-- ثم حاول  الاستفادة من ابوعاقلة اماسا   فى سكرتارية التحرير  لكنه  لم يرد حتى على هاتفة---ومازلت  ارى انه يجب البحث عن  مريخابى لرئاسة تحرير   صدى الملاعب--ارجو ان لا نخسر كل شى من اجل  لاشى---بدرالدين  حاول تلافى سد فراغ انسحاب رئس التحرير  -- وهوكمستثمر يجب ان  يضع فى حساباته معنى ان تتوقف الصحيفة ليومين-- وحدثنى بالتفصيل عن وقائع  تبرر  موقفه   لم يحن الوقت  للافصاح عنها--  واكرر رجاءى ان  نلتزم  جانب  الواقعية وان  نتفق مع  مهدى كسلاوى بعدم تصفية الحسابات من خلال منتدى يحظى بسمعة  طيبة-- وساوالى الاتصال  بالاخ بدرالدين حتى يتم تصحيح  الخلل--ومن مصلحتنا جميعا كمريخاب ان نسعد بميلاد صحيفة   حمراء   وان نحول دون الحاق الاذى بها  
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الصادق عبد الوهاب
					

بعد الاطلاع  على مانشر اعلاه-- ولعلاقتى الخاصة بالاخ بدر الدين النور-- اتصلت به لاستوضحه الامر--واتفق هنا تماما مع الاخ  كسلاوى--ان انتماء بدر الدين للمريخ  لاتحوم حوله شبهات  ولا  يمكن  الشك فيه-- وقد نفى لى بشدة انه معارض لمجلس اللوردات بل داعم  له-- وانه استعان بابراهيم-- لرئاسى التحرير-  لكن ابراهينم ترك الصحيفة بدون اسباب وتسبب فى خسائر  لها-- ثم حاول  الاستفادة من ابوعاقلة اماسا   فى سكرتارية التحرير  لكنه  لم يرد حتى على هاتفة---ومازلت  ارى انه يجب البحث عن  مريخابى لرئاسة تحرير   صدى الملاعب--ارجو ان لا نخسر كل شى من اجل  لاشى---بدرالدين  حاول تلافى سد فراغ انسحاب رئس التحرير  -- وهوكمستثمر يجب ان  يضع فى حساباته معنى ان تتوقف الصحيفة ليومين-- وحدثنى بالتفصيل عن وقائع  تبرر  موقفه   لم يحن الوقت  للافصاح عنها--  واكرر رجاءى ان  نلتزم  جانب  الواقعية وان  نتفق مع  مهدى كسلاوى بعدم تصفية الحسابات من خلال منتدى يحظى بسمعة  طيبة-- وساوالى الاتصال  بالاخ بدرالدين حتى يتم تصحيح  الخلل--ومن مصلحتنا جميعا كمريخاب ان نسعد بميلاد صحيفة   حمراء   وان نحول دون الحاق الاذى بها  





شكرا الحبيب الصادق عبد الوهاب 
دوما صفويتك العالية غالبة 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

رد بدر الدين دا يشوف ليه ناس تانيه يقشه بيهم يامهودا 

لدي كل المعلومات وكل الحقائق الكامله 

ونلتقي بعد الافطار باذن الله 

مهدي والله انت حرام تكون رياضي في وسط عفن وغزر ذي الوسط الرياضي 

انت زول طيب ومثالي زيادة من اللازم





مازلنا في انتظار التفاصيل الحبيب مورتا

هنا وهناك
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*الحمد لله لم اشكك في مريخية الاخ بدر الدين او غيره 

لا ولن اكذب مالك الصحيفه علي لسان استاذنا الصادق 

ولكن كما قلت في صدر البوست الاستاذ ابراهيم لم يترك الصحيفه من هواه او لسبب تافه 

ابراهيم عبد الرحيم ترك الصحيفه بعد ان حفر له خالد عز الدين حتي اتي رئيس تحرير 

كيف يقول بدر الدين انه يحاول ان ياتي برئيس تحرير مريخابي وهو يعلن في الصحف الاخره قبل ايام عن رئيس التحرير الجديد (خالد عز الدين ) هل هذا الكلام يدخل العقل ؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*استاذ الصادق نحترمك ونقدر لك اهتمامك بالموضوع ولكن يا عزيزي الفاضل الواقع يقول غير ذلك وان تجمل لك بدر الدين بهده الكلمات وايد حديث كسلاوي
انا اتحدث عن حقائق ووقائع حدثت ولا يستطيع بدر الدين نفيها
لأنها حدثت بالفعل ولا ينكرها
أولاً.. أتحدى بدر الدين أن يكون قد فاوض رئيس تحرير مريخابي ليحل محل ابراهيم

واتصل علي اماسا ليشغل منصب السكرتير واماسا رفض وليس لم يرد واماسا موجود 
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*لأنه اتي بخالد عز الدين الهلالابي الذي رفض العمل ككاتب عمود في بداية الامور
وعاد عبر اسطوانة (مستشار التحرير لدي ادارة الصحيفة)
يعني مفوض من الادارة ليتحدث بلسانها في الادارة التحريرية ويعمل لمصلحة الادارة على حساب الجانب التحريري، ودي سابقة لم تحدث قبل كده في تاريخ الجرايد لانو الشيء البنعرفو انو مستشار التحرير يعين من قبل رئيس التحرير ولا تملي الادارة عليه شخصا بعينه
اشتغل خالد الترحاب الوجدو من ابراهيم عبد الرحيم وطاقم التحرير عشان يحفر لابراهيم في الجريدة
يعني الامر مدبر مسبقا بين ادارة الصحيفة وخالد عز الدين لازاحة ابراهيم والاستفادة من طاقم التحرير المميز لنسب نجاحها لخالد عز الدين
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 5 (2 من الأعضاء و 3 زائر)

مرتضي دياب,أبو المنتصر خليك قريب فالحديث بقية
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*ولكن المحررين الشفوت كتلو لي خالد وبدر الدين الدش في يدهم واستقالو في اول يوم لخالد يستلم فيه الجريدة وده في حد ذاتو فشل ذريع لي خالد عز الدين



طبخة اعدت لحرق ابراهيم ولكن انقلبت عليهم خاصة بدر الدين الذي تكبد خسائر فادحة بالاستقالات الجماعية

ومعلومة خطيرة للغاية 



ان ابراهيم عبد الرحيم كان يصرف على الصحيفة من جيبه الخاص بشهادة جميع من عمل في الصحيفة



النثريات يدفعها ابراهيم في الوقت الذي تتعنت فيه ادارة بدر الدين والعوام من دفعها للمحررين ولعلاقة المحررين الطيبة بابراهيم مريخاب وهلالاب كانو بشتغلو عشانو هو ما عشان بدر الدين ولا العوام



والدليل على الكلام ده هو الاستقالات الجماعية القدموها، ودي معناها انو الادارة فاشلة فاشلة والصحيفة ناجحة تحريريا فاشلة اداريا
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*معلومة بسيطة للجميع 

لا اعرف بدر الدين ولا اعرف له رقم تلفون وليس لدي مااصفيه معه

ولكن ماجعلني اثارة هذا الموضوع هو هيمنة الجلافيط علي الاعلام 

لي عودة بالكثير في هذا الموضوع
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*بدر الدين .. لم يفتح الله عليه بأن يقول لابراهيم شكرا ليك وكتر خيرك رغم العملو في الجريدة وكان جزاهو انو حجمو بي واسطة العوام شريك بدر الدين وضغط عليه بي تدخلاتو وتحشرو في الشأن التحريري للصحيفة



ووضع المتاريس قدام ابراهيم لحدي ما استقال
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*العوام مريخابي يعيش في جلباب الهلالاب



بسمع كلام فاطمة الصادق وعاطف الجمصي وحسن عبد الرحيم



وديل اكتر ناس حاقدين على المريخ وصحفيين المريخ
*

----------


## أبو المنتصر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 5 (2 من الأعضاء و 3 زائر)

مرتضي دياب,أبو المنتصر خليك قريب فالحديث بقية






جنبك.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*طالما ان الصحيفة ملكية خاصة من حق مالكيها تعيين من يرونه مناسبا بغض النظر عن هويته التشجيعية مريخ او هلال
صدى الملاعب لم تكن في عز رئاسة تحريرها عبر الاستاذ ابراهيم عبد الرحيم ومنذ صدورها صوتا للمريخ او لسان حاله
فقط بعض الصفحات وبعض الاجتهادات الشخصية من الاستاذ السمؤال عبد الباقي هي التي كانت تنشر فيها اخبار عن المريخ كل الصور الاساسية والاخبار الرئيسية كانت عن الهلال 
لم احسبها يوما من الايام بانها مريخابية او مريخية الهوى واللون
لذا لن احزن عليها ان توقفت او واصلت الصدور فهي مثلها مثل بقية الصحف التي اصطبغت باللون الازرق مثل الشبكة وقوون وعالم النجوم والمشاهد والتي تدعي الحيادية وهي هلالية قاطعة وفيها اقلام مريخية بعضها جيد واغلبها سئ

لذا لايجب ان نضع امالا عريضة في الصحافة الرياضية الا ان كانت مريخية صرفة كما هو حال الزعيم التي تعتبر الان هي الصحيفة الحقيقية الممثلة والمتحدثة باسم المريخ بعد ايقاف صحيفة المريخ الاساسية عن الصدور واحيانا تنتهج الصدى بعض المريخية رغم السطوة الزرقاء الواضحة عليها وكانها تريد الحياد

*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*العزيز جدا   مرتضى--من اقوال  بدر الدين انه يعرفك تماما--- ومن اقوالك  يتضح لى انك تعلم ما لا نعلم-- وبامكانك  مساعدة بدر الدين  فقط  اجلس معه او اتصل عليه من خلال وسائل الاتصال الالكترونية--   اثق جدا انك ستقدم له  مساعده    قوية وتقدم لنا  خدمة   بالمحافظة على  صحيفة  حمراء  نلاحظ  كلنا ان  عدد الحمراء  يتقلص---مايحتاجه بدر الدين سيجده  عندك--فقط ليكن هدفنا كلنا مايصلح المريخ  وماينفع الناس --شكرا لك -ومن يهدى للحق  احق ان يتبع
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

* انا زول بتهموا مصلحة المريخ وبس.. ولما اشوف عشرة اقلام مريخية تتكسر بواسطة مريخاب والله انا عندي دي جريمة.. ويا كسلاوي في صدى الملاعب اقلام بتكتب اعمدة اكتر من كتاب الصدى والزعيم وانا احسبهم ليك .1. ابراهيم عبد الرحيم2. احمد محمد احمد.3 ابوبكر عابدين4. محمد ذو النون5. السمؤال عبد الباقي.6 حاتم حسن بخيت.7. د.نشأت نبيل.8.احمد محمد الحاج. 9 الفاتح مبارك 10. اوسونو ولو ما بصفة مستمرة وهناك اعمدة كتيرة متحركة وما مستمرة والكتاب ديل بكتبو ومافي زول فيهم استقال وبصفة راتبة يا كسلاوي وكلهم مريخاب.. نجي نشوف الهلالاب البكتبو فيها اساسيين منو. 1 قسم خالد.2 عبد اللطيف الهادي.3فاطمة الصادق ودي اتخارجت من الجريدة.4.خالد عز الدين مؤخراً تاني منو الكاتب عمود هلالابي في صدى الملاعب يا كسلاوي.. وتعال نشوف الساب الجريدة منو وخلاها ومنو الصفوفهو منها.. 1. ابراهيم عبد الرحيم..2 ابوبكر عابدين.3 محمد ذو النون. 4 السمؤال عبد الباقي.5 الفاتح مبارك.6 احمد ادريس محرر. 7 جمال السماني محرر درجات. وديل كلهم مريخاب يا حبيب.. فعشان كده انا كمريخابي اشتريت الجريدة دي بشوف الممكن القاهو فيها شنو وانا قاعد القى فيها كل شيء عن المريخ وبلقاها مهمتة بالمريخ كتير جدا ولو عاوز اديك دليل انها بتفوت الصدى والزعيم وتصنع الحدث بديك يا حبيب.. 
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*وللاسف النجاح ده تحريري وما اداري ولا لبدر الدين او العوام دخل فيه ده جهد بتاع مريخاب وكتاب ميزوا الجريدة وميلوها على المريخ بي تميزهم وتفردهم اها لما يمشو ديل وجي خالد عز الدين ومعاهو 3 محررين من عالم النجوم واربعة كتب اعمدة هلالاب جداد تكون قلبت هلالابية ولا ما قلبت يا كسلاوي مع انها كانت محايده اكتر ما فيها اللون الاحمر في الاعمدة
*

----------


## عباس ميرغني

*يا مورتا انا شخصيا اول مرة اسمع بهذا الاسم   يقيني ن البراميل الفارغة تحدث ضجيج من يريد النقد الهادف والبناء في جمال الوالي مرحبا به ومن يريد غير ذلك اعمال الوالي تتحدث عنها 
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*الحبيب كسلاوي انا لااعرف الكتابه بعاطفه والحمد لله 

ماقلت عبارة عن حقائق كاملة الدسم يعلم الاخ بدر الدين نصفها ولا يعلم النصف الثاني 

كما قلت سابقاً مايهمني هو سطوة الجلافيط علي الاعلام فقط
                        	*

----------

